# One of the many reasons........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.............I get recharged when going out to the Sanctuary. You walk in and there on a board is a list of all the happy goldens that are finding a forever home. Thank You to everybody that supports Rescue-you make a difference. So far to date 2009 - HBGRR is at 327 as of May 17th.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW Steve, it is amazing they are able to help so many goldens a year!! GRRIN rescues less than a hundred a year but we are growing. Which is sad that there is a growing need. : ( But loving homes are out there!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> WOW Steve, it is amazing they are able to help so many goldens a year!! GRRIN rescues less than a hundred a year but we are growing. Which is sad that there is a growing need. : ( But loving homes are out there!


 
We did 810 in 2008 and might even exceed that this year. But what every rescue wants to do is shut the doors because we're not needed anymore. Thanks to GRRIN there are over 100 happy, in-home, devoted, and cared for Goldens that had been left by the wayside. Let's all pray that someday we can get that number to a big fat goose-egg zero.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome!!! Look how many lives that rescue has made a difference in... canine and human alike


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You should be very proud of being part of such a great organization. Keep up the great work you are doing out there.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What an amazing job you do. Thank you for your hard work!! Let's hope one day it will no longer be needed.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. You do such an amazing job! I wish I could do what you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful. Hopefully the numbers coming in start going down instead of up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

That number is truly MIRACULOUS AND AMAZING.
IT'S all because RESCUE has selfless, loving, giving, people like you!!


----------

